# Solution de Démarrage rapide de OpenOffice.org sur Mac OS X



## pacou (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai créé un fichier de démarrage automatique et rapide de OpenOffice.org sur Mac.

J'avais posté la nouvelle dans un forum peut-être moins adapté que celui ci :


http://forums.macg.co/showthread.php?t=240003&referrerid=1349


----------



## pacou (4 Novembre 2008)

Le fichier a été mis à jour.

Cela règle un problème de blocage à la fermeture du compte utilisateur et à l'extinction de la machine.


----------

